# piano black console scratch - Any fixes?



## TeslaGoat (Aug 30, 2019)

Got a scratch on the piano black console. Not too deep, but enough to grab your fingernail. Has anyone had success fixing this?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Only solution I am aware of is to wrap it or replace the scratched part each and every time it (they) gets scratched.


----------

